# Snoring while awake!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

A lot of dogs including Goldens snore, usually only when sleeping though. It may be nothing or it could indicate a problem.

Any other symptoms such as a bloody nose?

If your girl hasn't had a Sr. Wellness check at your Vet clinic recently, I would make an appt. with your Vet to have Amber checked out. Sr. Wellness checks usually include full blood work, x-rays and ultra sound if Vet feels it's needed.


----------



## Amberdog (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes, we can't get her in anywhere until next week with all the Covid drama going on (I'm in UK)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bronchitis, heart problems... various things can make a dog snorkly...


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I don't know about dogs but I know with people that snoring awake is a very big deal. 
If it is all the time I would go to an ER vet


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Laryngeal Paralysis occurs in older dogs. I have a 9 year old that has it in addition to ME. It causes a snoring noise when they breath. There’s a ton of info on it if you look it up.


----------

